
Complaints rolling in about Google Nexus One - Flemlord
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/01/14/wired.google.nexus.one.complaints/index.html?hpt=Sbin
======
cmelbye
This is really typical of Google. Their customer support is _notoriously_
horrible. It's a regular thing for users to report in the support forums that
Google has shut down their AdSense or Google Checkout account without payment
to no avail, and it looks like the same thing is now happening to Nexus One
owners.

